# Schimano XT Rear Hub Durability



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a custom clyde worthy 29er and am having a dilema on the rear hubs. I'm on a budget and I'm trying to decide if its is worth another $350 to upgrade my intended Shimano XT 756 rear hub to a DT Swiss 440 rear hub. I don't care about bearings or warranty, I just want to have a freehub that will hold up. I've gone through about 3 freehubs on my current Deore rear hub, but I've read that the XT freehub is supposed to be stronger than the Deore. So what are your guys experiences with the XT hub? Do you think it will hold up fairly well or should I quite being a cheapskate and just upgrade? BTW, I'm 6'4" 300 lbs.


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Just as a point of reference, I just had to replace the freehub on my XT hub, which was about 20 mths, or about 1500 miles of eastcoast singletrack, old. That said, it only cost me about $30 to replace, was easy to do, and gave me a chance to check/repack my bearings and clean my cassette. $350 will buy lots of new freehubs. I'm 6'2", 180 lbs, not a gentle rider, on a 6"-travel Giant Reign.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

My current bikes have the three hubs you mention: a Deore on my commuter, an XT on my 6" trail bike and a DT Swiss Hugi FR (predecessor to the 440) on my DH bike. I'm happy (and surprised) to report that I haven't had issues with any of these hubs. I've have many drivechain issues: cracked bashguards, bent chainrings, broken chains (before I switched from Shimano to Sram), bent cassette cogs...but I haven't had any hub or freehub issues. I say save the cash and go with the XT, if you any issues it's a relatively cheap fix. Heck, you can replace the entire XT hub several times before you reach the cost of the DT hub.

The downside to an XT hub is that it doesn't covert to other axle sizes like a DT Swiss, Hope or other brand hub would. I had a 10mm thru-bolt conversion on my DT and it made a big difference in stiffness on the standard QR dropout frames that I've used it on. I'm now in the process of converting it to a 12mm thru-axle to fit on a new frame. So it's been on three different frames in three different configurations. If that was a Shimano I would have had to purchase a new hub to work with the different frames. Something to consider if you're planning on upgrading to a differently configured frame in the future.



Sasquatch1413 said:


> I'm in the process of building a custom clyde worthy 29er and am having a dilema on the rear hubs. I'm on a budget and I'm trying to decide if its is worth another $350 to upgrade my intended Shimano XT 756 rear hub to a DT Swiss 440 rear hub. I don't care about bearings or warranty, I just want to have a freehub that will hold up. I've gone through about 3 freehubs on my current Deore rear hub, but I've read that the XT freehub is supposed to be stronger than the Deore. So what are your guys experiences with the XT hub? Do you think it will hold up fairly well or should I quite being a cheapskate and just upgrade? BTW, I'm 6'4" 300 lbs.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

I've blown-up several XT hubs...while a wrench in a shop dealt with several other clydes with same/similar issues. It's cool some clydes have had good luck with them, that level of success has not been my personal or professional experience, but they are cheap...expendable one might say. FWIW, I have a set of Kings, White Industries and Hope hubs all with 3+ years of Willamette Valley (wet...) riding on them. The only time I've had a ride killed due to a failed hub with them is when my White Industries SS hub had a bolt fail and break in the axle. 

Brock...


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Consider the DT Swiss 370...basically the old Onyx hub...quite durable IME, more than XT (which I've never had any issues with) but less than 440.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

Just an FYI- you can convert an XT rear hub to a through axle using Shimano parts. I ran that set-up w/ a hone derailer for a while.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

ChipV said:


> Just an FYI- you can convert an XT rear hub to a through axle using Shimano parts. I ran that set-up w/ a hone derailer for a while.


Hone or any XT conversion is not a through axle, its a bolt up axle...these are different

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=512549


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all your input guys. I went ahead and stuck with the XT. When I order my parts I think I'll go ahead and order a spare freehub, just to minimize my downtime when it does break I know it will break, but hopefully less then my deore.


----------



## DKeeney (Jan 2, 2008)

I broke mine in two rides. 

315 with gear. Was popping up a climb over a rock, went to throw down to make the rest of the climb, POP.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

DKeeney said:


> I broke mine in two rides.
> 
> 315 with gear. Was popping up a climb over a rock, went to throw down to make the rest of the climb, POP.


So did you upgrade from their or just put on a new freehub, if so how long did that last?


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I doubt the XT hub is any stronger than a Deore hub. Lighter and nicer, but not stronger.

Powerful riders (clyde or not) can bust shimano freehubs, especially on 29ers. I did this once and switched to Hope and DT hubs.

Another problem I have with shimano hubs is that with 29er wheels with skinny rims (anything 28mm or less... ha!), the locknuts on the hubs loosen up every few months and I have to take the wheel off the bike (annoying on a geared Karate Monkey) and tighten it up. With 26" bikes, it's still an issue, but less so.

So, go with the XT hub for now, and if you have trouble with it, upgrade to a Hope hub. You can get a replacement steel freehub for Hope Pro 2 hubs that reduces cassette bite.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I blew up a couple deore freehubs before i put an xt freehub on. It wasn't any lighter or nicer, but it lasted until i tacoed the wheel.

Now i'm on a ritchey wheelset that has been phenomenal and a formula hub that has been surprisingly trouble free.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The XT hubs aren't any lighter than the Deore...in fact they're the same weight. The XT has an extra seal on the rear hub and a upgraded FH body...I have found this difference does makes them more reliable than the Deore hub.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been riding and bashing on a set of XT hubs (FH-M775) since June and I love them. Centerlock brakes though if that matters to you (I love centerlocks myself). Nice and quiet with great engagement. No issues so far, and typically with me it either breaks right away or not at all, and I have put these to the test.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Shimano now has a couple of "29er" hubs that feature a supposedly stronger freehub. The 629 is centerlock, but that can be dealt with easily enough.

The part numbers are:

FH-M529 (6-bolt)

FH-M629 (centerlock)

I grenaded a fairly new Deore freehub on a 29er last Friday trying to climb up a short steep hill. I grenaded an XT freehub that was a few years old earlier this year too. It's true that you can buy a lot of $30 freehubs before you get to the cost of a DT 440 FR, but you also have to balance that against what it's like to have to ride out fixie style (or worse, walk out) when the Shimano gives up.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I put MANY clyde years on an eight speed XT hub. Gave the wheelset to my brother and he has it on a bike his wife is riding.


----------



## luffy (Nov 15, 2005)

Shimano just released a XT level hub designed for high torque / load applications. Its available in centrelock and 6 bolt, the code is FH-529 for 6 bolt and FH-629 for centrelock. One of the canadian distributors has a couple of the CL in stock, with 6 bolt versions arrving december. Not sure about availability elsewhere. Price is about $65 msrp


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

luffy said:


> Shimano just released a XT level hub designed for high torque / load applications. Its available in centrelock and 6 bolt, the code is FH-529 for 6 bolt and FH-629 for centrelock. One of the canadian distributors has a couple of the CL in stock, with 6 bolt versions arrving december. Not sure about availability elsewhere. Price is about $65 msrp


They're listed as "Deore LX" and "Deore" level on the Shimano website:

FH-M629: http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...older_id=2534374302051937&bmUID=1256698415418

FH-M529: http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1256698487105

Scroll down to "Rear Freehubs" on each of these links and you will find the hubs.

I believe chain reaction has the Deore LX version (centerlock) for $48.xx plus $15.xx shipping.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

The current itteration of the Shimano Deore XT hub is the FH-M775 (centerlock), which is what I'm riding. It is a different design than before with angled contact bearings and a 10 degree freehub engagement. I'm telling you, I've thrashed the heck out of it so far.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm, well the hub I ended up getting is the M756 6 bolt disc hub. Does this have the 10 degree engagement also? Anyone have specific experience with the 756?


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

The M756 is the "previous"/standard design; the one most of us were referring to with our experiences...good or bad.

Brock...


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

So how many points of engagement? Same as the deore hub?


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

yep, but that has *ZERO* to do with durability. 

Brock...


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

My theory, please let me know if I'm off.

With less points of engagment it seems like you can put more impact loading on the hub. Less points means you have the possibility of freewheeling a longer distance before the hub engages. Allowing you to slam the hub harder when it engages. This may not have as big an effect as I thought tough.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

In my opinion (and that is all it is, my opinion and $5 gets you coffee and a scone) a well built hub is a well built hub. It can have 36, 48, 72 or more points of engagement. Of course more points translates into less backpedaling rotation when hitting some technical lines/etc...you can keep a nearly "instant" power transfer down with some hubs (Pure performance has instant, but their sealing sucks for us wet country riders) which is nice and helpful in technical riding, but it doesn't mean a hub is automatically stronger or more durable due to having more points of engagement.

There are BMX hubs out there that are 36 pts and there isn't a clyde alive that could rip one apart...they are just that strong and quality and there are 72 pt. hubs that blow (the Chris King knock-offs coming out of China that are all over ebay right now come to mind) because the machining and quality sucks as compared to King, Hadley, White Industries, I9, etc.

Brock...


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Point taken, I don't even know why I'm asking all these questions cause I already bought the wheels with the XT hubs Thanks all for your input, hopefully they hold up to my far arse. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> So how many points of engagement? Same as the deore hub?


The FH-M756 hub has 18 points of engagement, same as Deore, but it is a 'different' freehub body. Maybe a bit more durable, but I've trashed one of each just this year alone.

I keep a spare or two around if I can too.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Hmmm, well the hub I ended up getting is the M756 6 bolt disc hub. Does this have the 10 degree engagement also? Anyone have specific experience with the 756?


I've got a 756 on my Enduro. I'm not sure of the engagement, it works well enough for me. I've never ridden a King, I9 or Hadley so I don't have a basis for comparison with a hub with quicker engagement. But the engagement is not a limiting factor in my riding, that's for sure.

FWIW, I do tend to ride fairly cautiously. Meaning: I don't stand up and mash in big gears, I make sure I gear down to the correct gear on climbs and when I need to power through rough terrain, and I try use body english rather than pedal power when climbing log or rock piles. It think this approach has helped with longevity of my hubs.


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

I've not had good luck with a xt....the free wheel mechanism, and bearings and axles did not like above 300 pounders using it. went with a phil wood tandem hub.....better bearings and stuff, ryno lite dh rims..


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ive ran Deores for a while with no problems

recently acquired a King discotek and am in heaven.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

beanfink said:


> I doubt the XT hub is any stronger than a Deore hub. Lighter and nicer, but not stronger.
> 
> Powerful riders (clyde or not) can bust shimano freehubs, especially on 29ers. I did this once and switched to Hope and DT hubs..


Been there, done that on my cross bike. Tiagra hub went after 700 km. I'll be going Pro 3 (non-disc Pro 2) for it this winter because I don't think the replacement shimano freehub will hold up to the abuse.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

I used to trash XT freehub bodies on a regular basis then I got a set of wheels with Formula hubs (Specialized = rebadged formula), no problems since and fairly cheap too.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well the XT 756 purchase decision is bitting me in the arse. I already broke my first freehub after about 50 miles of singletrack. I was hammering up a short steep hill in the small ring up front and snap crackle pop no more freehweel.
I've decided that i am no longer allowed to ride in my small ring up front. Too much mech advantage. If I can't ride in the middle ring, I'm walking. Hopefully this should make them last longer.
I think that this was touched on a little bit, but is there any chance i could put a m529 freewheel on the 756 or any other "stronger" shimano freehub?


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

If you do upgrade, spend the money on a King or Hadley!!!!!!


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmm, I’d think the small ring up front would put less force on the freehub than the middle ring if you were riding up the same hill. You might want to reconsider that rule. 

You might want to post the question about the shadow hubs in the wheel forum. Post back here if you get an answer.

If you get new hubs, Hadleys or Kings are nice, but the Hopes are less expensive and hold up to clydes just fine. 

P.S., there is logic in seeing if the XT hubs can work for you before spending more money—there are plenty of clydes out there riding XTs without problems… you appear to be in the other group.


----------



## bigjp (Nov 7, 2008)

I personally have vowed to avoid shimano hubs like the plague!

I have an xt rear that has been nothing but trouble from day one (constantly blowing freehub, they flex like crazy which causes the rotor to rub, also after being perfectly adjusted for several weeks, I would check the hub right before a ride and it would suddenly be either so tight the bearings were trashed or so loose you could feel the play) I can't tell you how frustrating it is to realize that you bill be rebuilding your rear hub instead of riding. I final got so sick of it that I built up a new set of wheels mavic ex 823 rims with Hadley hubs last summer and all of my problems disappeared (best money I have spent in a long time)!

Also my brother who is not a clyde (5' 11" about 175 lbs ) blew his xt freehub after about 4 months of riding.


----------



## 22GILBERT22 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> I'm in the process of building a custom clyde worthy 29er and am having a dilema on the rear hubs. I'm on a budget and I'm trying to decide if its is worth another $350 to upgrade my intended Shimano XT 756 rear hub to a DT Swiss 440 rear hub. I don't care about bearings or warranty, I just want to have a freehub that will hold up. I've gone through about 3 freehubs on my current Deore rear hub, but I've read that the XT freehub is supposed to be stronger than the Deore. So what are your guys experiences with the XT hub? Do you think it will hold up fairly well or should I quite being a cheapskate and just upgrade? BTW, I'm 6'4" 300 lbs.


I went from xt to chris king mainly for durability, because xt was breaking every 2 months. I weigh 240 lbs and like to climb. So in the long run Chris kings are cheaper for me. The bling ,buzz ,engagement, and durability are nice.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Well the XT 756 purchase decision is bitting me in the arse. I already broke my first freehub after about 50 miles of singletrack. I was hammering up a short steep hill in the small ring up front and snap crackle pop no more freehweel.
> I've decided that i am no longer allowed to ride in my small ring up front. Too much mech advantage. If I can't ride in the middle ring, I'm walking. Hopefully this should make them last longer.
> I think that this was touched on a little bit, but is there any chance i could put a m529 freewheel on the 756 or any other "stronger" shimano freehub?


Since the FH-M529 is not yet (widely if at all) available here yet, I doubt it's been tried. I am interested in the 'swapability' of these freehubs into other Shimano hub shells. I know they may not be listed as compatible, but I have been told that many times they will fit even though you may have to use different or additional 'hardware'.


----------

